# شرح أحدث كورس كامل فى برنامج ساب فيديو بالصوت والصورة 2010 Ultimate SAP Training Course



## chamil (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





Ultimate SAP Training CBT Course -- 1.5GB -- English

الي كل مستخدمين الساب 

كورس هام جداااا للعملاق الجبار ساب 

فيديو صوت وصوره 

يتميز الكورس بأنه حديث جدااا

وايضا الفيديو بواسطه مهندسين ومصممين شركه ساب 

وهو يهتم بشرح جميح الوحدات 

محتويات الكورس التعليمي
HotFile

http://hotfile.com/dl/34326205/6c50f6f/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part1.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34326322/1e0b096/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part2.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327469/3c9e5e3/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part3.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327408/449f68a/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part4.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327441/8f1b201/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part5.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327490/890bc23/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part6.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327508/fa8af92/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part7.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/34327389/641ceb7/ultimate-sap-training-cbt-course.part8.rar.html

-------------------------------------------

أو روابط اخرى على هذا الرابط من اضافة ال م خالد الازهرى
 
http://tuanthanh8889.softarchive.net/ultimate_sap_training_cbt_course.224454.html

ملحوظة : الموضـوع منقـول لأهميته​


بالله عليكم ياجماعه ادعولى ان انجح هذه السنة لانى قلق كتيرا على النتيجة وأعيش فى وهم ورعب فادعولى جزاكم الله كل خير بالهداية و التوفيق و 
النجاح .
​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


الموسوعة جدا ضخمة وتحتاج الى وقت طويل لتحميلها


----------



## gamil_13 (2 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamed#helmy (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكر الله لكم سعيكم أخي الكريم
ولكن لو تستطيعون تحديث الروابط لأنها لا تعمل الان


----------

